# Medicare for British citizens



## Ironmommy12 (May 25, 2011)

My husband and 2 girls (2 and 4) got our 457 visa on our Canadian passports and got private medicare insurance as part of the visa requirements. My husband is actually from England and has his British passport and was told that that could mean he qualifies for Medicare. Is this true? Would it cover our kids too? How do we get it set up? Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi there,
As far as I understand British residents only get access to immediate medical treatment in Australia i.e. in the event of an emergency \ ill-health. Here's some information about the reciprocal agreement (I think your children would only be eligible if they have British passports): http://www.medicareaustralia.gov.au...althcare-for-visitors-to-australia-june11.pdf
There is plenty that this doesn't cover (ambulance services, dental, some medication) and because, as a British resident, you're eligible for some Medicare if means you end up having to pay the Medicare Levy (an additional tax payment) if you don't have Private Health Insurance. Depending on your income bracket it can be more cost effective to get Private Health Insurance. There's more about the Medicare Levy here: Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)
To totally understand your situation I'd contact Medicare direct - there's an email address in the above link.
All the best.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

British passports are not what counts, its usual residence. Visitors to Australia - United Kingdom, Sweden, Finland, Norway, the Netherlands, Belgium, Slovenia, Malta and Italy - Medicare Australia

_"If you are *a resident *of the United Kingdom, Sweden, Finland, Norway or the Netherlands you are covered for the duration of your approved visit to Australia."_

So unless you are moving from the UK to Australia they wont be covered.


----------

